

Commercial Users of Functional Programming Workshop 2009: complete videos - dons
http://www.vimeo.com/album/128851

======
prakash
Slides & Videos here as well: <http://cufp.galois.com/>

------
eru
I was there.

~~~
prakash
which of these presentations did you like?

~~~
eru
(I thought I had already answered this. Strange.)

Big Board sounded like the project with the most tangible real life impact.
Erlang on Facebook showed that working there can be quite cool. The Functional
development in Excel showed a way to make the dull (but important) field of
Spreadsheets interesting to hackers.

